# need advise: turbo or all motor



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

hello.

i have been waiting for these choices for a while, now i have the $$$, i am ready. turbo or all motor.

http://www.forcedinductionracing.com/B15SR20turbokits.htm

this company offers a simple kit. althoungh most of my bolt-ons will be removed, the turbo gives the most power....or should i just continue on and finish off with all motor using JWT cams/cam-gears/flywheel. i know it'll be cheaper, but the turbo gives more power.

my only concern is my mileage. i have 88k miles on my car(2000 b15), and want to know if it is safe for any more work and power.

thanks for any advise.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

a number of things go into consideration, like how well your car was taken care of? have you given her an oil change every 3k? tune ups? are they more highway miles? I assume they are given the year of the car. If all this is taken care of then your car would love a new snail blower. There would be nothing wrong in doing forced induction but you have to know what your doing because it becomes more of a responsibility and knowledge for turbo. if you are considering turbo or all motor then turbo without a doubt, do alot of research on turbos because theres alot to cover. "Chimmike" has the first turbo b15 on this board...he should be a good help.


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

blue200xs:

thanks. i belive he is on the b15sentra forum. and YES, i have taken great care of my car, 90% highway miles, all fluids changes, including brake, clutch, PS, tranny. i really do take care of my car. i just have the need for more power! i have seen a few turbo-ed sentra's and was amazed in the quality and detail of the work. im looking for just a light pressure, light duty turbo setup.

thanks.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

TUUUUUUUUURRRRBOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Boost man, no nickel and dime NA crap... I mean props to you if you want to make a fast NA car but you spend all that money and it's like not that much faster... and with that money you could invest in a turbo that would add twice if not more hp than you would have gotten from the bolt on parts...


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

James said:


> *TUUUUUUUUURRRRBOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> Boost man, no nickel and dime NA crap... I mean props to you if you want to make a fast NA car but you spend all that money and it's like not that much faster... and with that money you could invest in a turbo that would add twice if not more hp than you would have gotten from the bolt on parts... *


ditto


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

there is a lot to be said for the money and commitment it takes to make a killer N/A motor (insane cams, headwork, 11:1 compression etc.)... i may go this way just to be different (but probly not)... i say go turbo, and save the other money for tires and speeding tickets..... have fun........


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

save my money? i calculated i will spend twice more to go with a turbo($2900). for now, all i need is cams($550). flywheel and clutch is a given, since my milage is so high. i have no idea how to do headwork or increase the compression, so i wont go there.

thanks for the info, i knew turbo is the way. i already emailed FORCED INDUCTOION for a sinple install sheet so i can get some idea how long it will take me to install it, or if i can even do it myself.

p.s., isn't anyone concerned about my milage? i have dynoed my car a few weeks back and it was 1hp more(pulley) then what i had last year this time. i know that i have had no hp loss, but im really concerned about future problems. watcha gotto say to dat?


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

2000se2.0 said:


> *save my money? i calculated i will spend twice more to go with a turbo($2900). for now, all i need is cams($550). flywheel and clutch is a given, since my milage is so high. i have no idea how to do headwork or increase the compression, so i wont go there.
> *


Yeah, it costs more, because it will make more power, and have the potential to make even more power down the road. Why not pickup a bluebird sr20det with 30-40,000 miles on it for about half the price you're talking (should be no more than $1500 shipped). Should make well over 200whp with nothing other than a boost controller.

I'm sorry, but IMHO a street/strip naturally aspirated 4 cylinder is an exercise in futility.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: need advise: turbo or all motor*



Blu200SX said:


> *a number of things go into consideration, like how well your car was taken care of? have you given her an oil change every 3k? tune ups? are they more highway miles? I assume they are given the year of the car. If all this is taken care of then your car would love a new snail blower. There would be nothing wrong in doing forced induction but you have to know what your doing because it becomes more of a responsibility and knowledge for turbo. if you are considering turbo or all motor then turbo without a doubt, do alot of research on turbos because theres alot to cover. "Chimmike" has the first turbo b15 on this board...he should be a good help. *



I'm just the first turbo B15 GXE  

Yes, go turbo. All motor isn't as fast


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Well there ya go, I learn something new every day. Thats gotta feel good.


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: need advise: turbo or all motor*



chimmike said:


> *I'm just the first turbo B15 GXE
> 
> Yes, go turbo. All motor isn't as fast  *



chimmike:
did you get your turbo kit from trav40011(forced induction racing)?
if so, who installed it?


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

You mileage isn't bad. David is turboing his SE at over 70,000 miles. Like JonSER said if you are concerned with the mileage of you engine you can just get a DET.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: need advise: turbo or all motor*



2000se2.0 said:


> *chimmike:
> did you get your turbo kit from trav40011(forced induction racing)?
> if so, who installed it? *



no. I built the kit myself. Nobody has a GXE turbo kit now. I also installed it myself.


----------



## 2000se2.0 (Feb 26, 2003)

if i purchase a basic kit from forced induction, how hard will it be to install it myself. travis from FI has not yet sent me any instructions or info.

i do have tools, and exceptional knowledge of automotive repair.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

If he was to attempt a SR20DET swap, wouldnt it be quite the hassle to wire up considering that his car is OBDII, and SR20DET's and OBDI? Or am i just confused


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

hey is blue bird legal on emission tests in most states?


----------

